# The Cemetery - 2016 Yard Display



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Woot! Here is some photos of this years display... I'll get the video up in a bit. For more photos, Check out my site.

Happy Halloween everyone!

Edited to add Youtube video!!


















































Save
Save
Save
Save​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow again!! The lighting is breathtaking even in pictures --must look more phenomenal in person too!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks gals!! 

Just edited the first post with the video!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

This is amazing. I love the sculpting, the corpsing, the use of vines in the fence, and the lighting - it's all terrific!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning! I would have stayed for an hour just looking at it!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic! You have a unique style that is all your own.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the same reaction as everyone else. It's hitting all the right notes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am such a fan of your art! So wonderfully sinister and spooky and perfect!!! You should be so proud! It is a haunt worth a thousand Halloween moons! Well done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic display!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Oooo! your props are so creepy! and the lighting effects just make it better.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to put together a great attraction, nice work


----------

